# Labor and birth positions with vulva varicose veins



## mommyammons (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm planning my first natural birth after having 4 traditional hospital experiences. We are still going to birth at a hospital but at one with a much more natural birth friendly atmosphere. We are using a midwife and most probably a birthing tub.

I'm interested in hearing if anyone else has dealt with vulva varicose veins during pregnancy and what positions were most comfortable and helpful during birth.

I've had these with the past two births but wasn't really given an option in positions. More of a flat on back, legs in stirrups, now push kind of scenario. I also tore very bad because of these.

Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Voondrop (Oct 31, 2012)

I get the varicosities pretty bad, we're going onto our 4th pregnancy. They showed up on my second pregnancy practicing the squatting position advocated by Bradley. They only are bothersome during the pregnancy itself though, I just don't squat (or stand or sit too long) for 9 months after baby starts growing. For the birth itself I kind of quit noticing them. There are stronger feelings than those to contend w/. I've always pushed at a 45 degree angle w/ legs drawn up; though not because of the varicosities, it's just where I was. For some reason I always tear up by my clitoris too, not sure what causes that but it heals quick w/ no ill effects.


----------

